# [Risolto]Prima installazione:problema con grub

## saverik1967

Salve a tutti,

appena finito d installare, riavvio e mi appare la schermata con solo il prompt di grub..

Allora faccio partire con kernel /linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 e subito seguito da boot (hd0) arrivo al prompt.

si riesce ad aggiustare la cosa?

o sarebbe meglio lilo?Last edited by saverik1967 on Wed Jul 27, 2011 5:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## k01

esiste un file di configurazione /boot/grub/menu.lst configurato correttamente?

----------

## saverik1967

si era configurato bene...

ho rifatto l'installazione da capo.

qui metto risolto e apro un nuovo post

----------

## saverik1967

Per il moderatore:

visto che questo topic non e' utile per nessuno prego di rimuoverlo..

lo farei io ma non so se posso e come farlo.

Grazie

----------

